# 9 week old puppy - poo problems



## Freya2010 (Oct 21, 2010)

Good evening, 

I'm new to this website and new to dogs. I was wondering if someone could help and give us advise. 

We brought a mixed breed puppy last Thursday she is now 9 weeks and 2 days old. She's doing great (touch wood), from the day we received her, her poo has never been solid like more runny and diarrhoea like. We was told she was on Iams Chicken and was given a clear bag of "something" can't be clear what it was, but we gave it all the same on day 2 or 3 she stopped eating it and wouldn't go near it, so after getting worried we tried her on some bakers puppy that we had brought in preparation for her arrival. She loved it so we binned the other as we didn't know how long it had been sat around under the desk. She is eating 20g of bakers puppy 4 times a day, we was advised to add a little boiling water to it to soften for ten minutes.

She has had her jabs and been flea'd and wormed. I'm guessing this poo isn't normal if is then sorry for wasting time, if not then please advise on what can do??

I have read that chicken and rice are good, if so how long do i feed this for??

Thank you all in advance 

Freya
x:confused1:


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

Freya2010 said:


> Good evening,
> 
> I'm new to this website and new to dogs. I was wondering if someone could help and give us advise.
> 
> ...


I'm not an expert by far but bakers isn't great food to start with I tried it then read what was actually in it and was gutted it made my boys belly run quiet bad too

also if you are changing food you must gradually do it as changing right over will upset pups belly too....

someone will be along soon to properly help you out.

*Kara*


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

there are two reasons why i think the poop is runny.

the first is because you changed her food. when you do this, its entirely normal for the dog to have a runny bum for a couple of days. most people recommend gradually changing the puppy food over the course of a week.

the second reason, is because unfortunately you have chosen one of the worst brands of food to change her onto. Bakers is a very well commercialised food, but what is in the bag, is appalling! i wouldnt feed it to my worst enemy. 
it is mainly made up of wheat and meat and animal derivatives (this is basiclaly all the leftover meats from the abotoir that doesnt get put in our foods - including all the gristley gruesome things)

i would say you should either put her back on the food she was on, or get a different but better food. Ones to consider are Arden Grange, Burns, James Wellbeloved, Fish4Dogs, Orijen, Wainwrights (PAH own brand), CSJ, Skinners.

You wont find these foods in the supermarket, but they are available in good petshops and online.



also, welcome to the forum! and post some pics of ur little puppy! :thumbup:


----------



## Freya2010 (Oct 21, 2010)

thank you for the advise may i say her poo was always runny even when on her Iams, but she won't eat it. I'll be looking into other foods that always good to know.

any advice on chicken and rice??


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

well iams isnt a particularly good food either, so may again explain the runny poo.
ur best option may actually be to do the chicken and rice diet for a couple of days until you get a new food. and then gradually introduce the new food in.


----------



## Freya2010 (Oct 21, 2010)

how much chicken and rice should i give and how many times a day??
oh and when i get the new food food should i still keep adding water to it to soften it or give it to her as it comes?


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Its common for puppies in their first week or two of their new home to have an upset stomach due to the stress of leaving their mum and siblings and being a new environment with basically strangers and being on their own. Added to this an abrupt change to a new diet will make it worse. Even an older established dog who has a sudden diet change can have this. Bakers is pushed a lot on tv plus always available in supermarkets so easy to pick up but it really isnt a good food. A lot of people with older dogs have said it really doesnt agree with them. As long as its just loose watery stools its usually nothing to worry about unless there is vomiting as well or the puppy seems lathargic and depressed and uninterested in things. Also if you see a thick jelly type mucos in the stools and specks of blood that usually means collitis which is inflamation of the bowel if this happens in a pup or any of the other symptoms above its wise to get a vet check. Also you said he was wormed but if hes had only one dose he will need to go on a worming programme. Pups should be wormed every couple of weeks then every month then after a certain age go on to 3mths wormings. Off the top of my head cant remember the ages and frequency exactly but your vet will advise and it does differ slightly from product to product. Any change of food needs to be done slowly adding a little bit more of the new and a little less of the existing each day. A good thing to keep in for pups is protexin prokolin. Its a paste to calm the gut with a pro biotic the good bacteria the gut needs and it contains pectin to gently help solidify the stools. Available from vet or vet-medic.com or any other on line vet pharmacies. Hope this helps.


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Freya2010 said:


> how much chicken and rice should i give and how many times a day??
> oh and when i get the new food food should i still keep adding water to it to soften it or give it to her as it comes?


How big is your pup, it will depend on his size as to how much you feed

Also you may want to consider a good quality wet food if he is only a small breed, i know you say hes a little mix pup but from mum and dad youd get an idea as to how big he will grow Arden grange nature diet and forthglayde are all very good wet foods and wainwrights wet looks good too but a bit pricy for an own brand i thought but still the ingredients looked very good, on a par with forthglayde and nature diet

Arden Grange is the dry food we use and one of ours has sensitive tum

Hope he improves


----------



## Freya2010 (Oct 21, 2010)

hi last thursday she weighted 2.2kgs we believe she is a cross with a collie and and sherperki. 

thank you all for your help and advise.

think i'm going for wainwrights PAH own brand seems the cheapest


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2010)

If a puppy has continuous diarahoh you really need to see a vet as they can soon become dehydrated! it is important to maintain fluids!

BUT! seems like you are choping and changing a little too much! Not a fan of IAMS myself and the bakers you mention is pure cr*p note you say you are looking to change to PAH because that is cheaper! think you really need to look for a good quality food and stick to it! Look at the ingredients and choose on with a decent protein level that names a meat a the first ingredient!
Arden Grange is a pretty decent food and is reasonabily priced. but there are many other equally good foods out there!


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

You could try adding a teaspoon of natural probiotic yoghurt to her food or maybe try her with some scrambled egg for one of her meals. Another thing that works with ours is a bit of dry toast.

Can't remember without checking back but whoever said about the change of food and being in a new home could be reasons for softee poos as both can be upsetting. 

You mentioned that the pup was wormed but what wormer was it ? If a shop bought one then you may be better off getting a milbemax tablet from your vet... this worked a treat with one of ours... they all came out and that nasty puppy breath smell disappeared almost overnight  nice firm poos after too


----------



## Karen Grogan (Oct 31, 2016)

Ducky said:


> there are two reasons why i think the poop is runny.
> 
> the first is because you changed her food. when you do this, its entirely normal for the dog to have a runny bum for a couple of days. most people recommend gradually changing the puppy food over the course of a week.
> 
> ...


I


----------



## Karen Grogan (Oct 31, 2016)

I give my puppy 9weeks 2 days also wainwrights puppy food 2-18 months old food. Never had a problem it's expensive for doggy food but so worth it and will keep him on it. £10.99 for 11trays which is only a pound a tray depending on how much puppy eats my pooch has a tray a day but I've started adding wainwrights dry food and eventually I want him on dry food.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Karen Grogan said:


> I give my puppy 9weeks 2 days also wainwrights puppy food 2-18 months old food. Never had a problem it's expensive for doggy food but so worth it and will keep him on it. £10.99 for 11trays which is only a pound a tray depending on how much puppy eats my pooch has a tray a day but I've started adding wainwrights dry food and eventually I want him on dry food.


Hi & welcome to the forum

Sorry but I'm really confused by your post  if your pup is doing really well on his food then, of course, continue with it 

The thread you've replied to is over 6 years old  and I'm not sure what your question is?


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2016)

This thread is old from 2010.


----------



## Bobbie (May 3, 2008)

Oh well spotted Danielled


----------

